# Question about MRSA?



## MyLoveIsMyBaby (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a NJ certified EMT. And I have no idea about this thing MRSA. I always wear gloves and wash my hands after each patient. And why aren't we taught about MRSA. My f/t job sent me to transport a patient with MRSA, never told me what precautions I need to take. I arrive on scene, go upstairs, ask the staff @ the facility what king of precautions do I need to take, and they said just gloves, I asked if the patient is Airborne, they stated the pt used to be airborne on the 5th floor. I'm trying to get incontact with the person I need to @ my job, but no answer. What precautions should I have took, me and my partner, and if proper gloves, handwashing, and cleaning were performed are we @ risk for this infection? What precautions do you as EMT's take for MRSA? I ask cause I have a 2 yr old, and I'm concerned for the safety of self, and child.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2008)

Your EMT class probably included very little, if any, microbiology. Did you learn about C-Diff? VRE? ...and the list goes on.

Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus is a drug resistant strain of a common bacteria. In general, standard precautions work well against spreading it. Wash your hands, wear gloves, clean the unit. If the infection is localized in the nose, then droplet isolation precautions should be taken (mask, gloves, gown when in close proximity to the patient). As such, if the infection in the nose has been cleared (defeated), but the patient remains infected elsewhere (say, in a wound), then it is very possible that the patient was under droplet isolation at one point in time, but not when you transported the patient.

Links:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/mrsa/DS00735

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_MRSA.html


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 24, 2008)

Thread with lots of good information, links and advice. 

*Being an EMT is scary!* 
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6236&highlight=MRSA


It is a shame such basic and necessary education that is mandatory for ALL other medical professionals gets missed in EMS.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 24, 2008)

don't double post.

wash your hands.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methicillin-resistant_Staphylococcus_aureus


----------



## firecoins (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah I only saw it 2x the first time


----------



## MyLoveIsMyBaby (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for your message. So if the facility said everything is okay, than most likely if We wore gloves and washed we're okay.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah, your fine.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2008)

That should work. Make sure to disinfect your ambulance and patient supplies though before your next run as well.


----------



## MyLoveIsMyBaby (Nov 24, 2008)

I always do. I just get very scared. Espeacilly with MRSA, cause I don't know much about it. At least with aids, or hiv, I know how to protect myself, know it's not airborne, and know that it's transmitted through open wounds and sharps, sex, etc. I wear a bandage for any cuts on my hands and gloves, wash wash alot. Just with MRSA jez I don't even know if the infection can be 100% cured or not. I don't know if I'm transporting a patient with MRSA if I need to wear a face mask at all times. It's the Airborne stuff that scared the sh*t out of me. It probaly would to anyone. And I have a kid. I don't want to see him die cause I just wore gloves and washed and didn't know that I could be at risk regardless, thru air I breathe. We don't even get paid enough for this, all the EMT's should go on strike. even a emt died on a MVA. motor vehicle accidents, illnesses, diseases, paperwork, first on scene, back injuries, stress. Wow it's not fair to any of you, or me, or us.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

MyLoveIsMyBaby said:


> Wow it's not fair to any of you, or me, or us.



I know.. dealing with sick people.. ewwwwww!


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

universal precautions means universal.... we do the same for all pts. hep c, mrsa, hiv, shouldn't matter. If you practice being 'extra careful' on certain diseases or pts, you will be exposed by one of those you didn't know had something.

oooohhhh double post!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2008)

There are plenty of diseases out in public anyways. The world isn't a clean environment, which is why we have immune systems. Now, yes, emergency health care workers (prehospital or hospital) are going to be exposed to them more often, and often with out even knowing that they were exposed. That's just a reality of a job that deals with anyone who has a medical complaint. That's also why we're provided with protective equipment such as gloves, gowns, masks, etc. This is where receiving a good report from staff, taking a close look at the patient's paperwork, and having a keen eye can keep you out of trouble. 

As well, be careful about cross contamination. The little things like not wearing gloves outside of a patient's room, not doing paperwork with used gloves on (note: used=touched patient, not just soiled gloves. When I sit down to do paperwork during transport I put on a fresh pair of gloves that way I don't cross contaminate my clipboard, yet I am not delayed in reacting to any changes in my patient's condition) can go a long way to preventing the spread of an infection. 

As far as pay, there are several issues that goes into it that are out of the scope of this thread.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 24, 2008)

There is no attitude about it.  Your new.  Just relax.  MRSA is quite common and you can do an internet search a.k.a. google it with immediate results.


----------

